# 2019 Whitetrash and Whitewalls Show! Fairborn, OH 7/27!



## partsguy (Jul 17, 2019)

I went to this last year and had an absolute BLAST. This is a HUGE show and I don’t know why it hasn’t been posted here yet. There are classes for car, truck, bicycle, and motorcycle. Many others too. There were over 900 entries last year!

See you guys there!


----------



## b 17 fan (Jul 18, 2019)

Been to that several times and YES it is a great time and cancer benefit


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2019)

Any pics from last year of the bikes? V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Jul 18, 2019)

@Freqman1 

Ask and you shall receive. Psychocycles Bike Shop sponsored last last year and is again.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 19, 2019)

Here’s more!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 26, 2019)

TOMORROW IS THE DAY! Bring those bikes out to show!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jul 27, 2019)

just back...great show and perfect weather. Its relaxing just setting there and bs-ing with others!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 29, 2019)

jimsbeercans said:


> just back...great show and perfect weather. Its relaxing just setting there and bs-ing with others!




I agree! Can’t wait to see more people come!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Aug 5, 2019)

I know this is a bike site but many of us have "car issues" as well. Miami Valley Novas .com took the lead on this getting all the pics gathered together.
http://miamivalleynovas.com/Whitetrash and Whitewalls 2019/


----------

